# PC erkennt Gehäuselüfter nicht ...



## ShutUpCrime (21. Februar 2013)

*PC erkennt Gehäuselüfter nicht ...*

Hallo!

Falls es dazu schon einen Thread gibt, hab ihn nicht gefunden und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Mein Pc erkennt meine Gehäuselüfter nicht.
Habe 2 x NZXT Gehäuselüfter (120 mm fan, 12V DC / 0.16A / 1.92W) und ein Asus P8P67 Motherboard, falls das relevant ist.

Ich konnte keine Treiber finden, weder auf mitgelieferten CDs oder im Netz.
Wisst ihr vielleicht wie ich die zum laufen kriege?

Danke!


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2013)

Lüfter werden nicht "erkannt" und brauchen Treiber, die kommen einfach ans Board und bekommen von da ihren Strom und laufen dann eben. Die Lüfter haben ein Kabel, bei den NZXT vermutlich mit 3 Pins, manche haben auch 4Pins. Du musst den Stecker des Kabels einfach an einem freien Anschluss des Mainboards anstecken, also pro Lüfter ein Anschluss am Board. Da steht immer was wie "System_FAN" oder "FAN2" oder so dran. Ich weiß nicht, welches Board Du genau hast (vom P8P67 gibt es viele Varianten), aber hier zB ein Foto eines Teiles der deluxe-Version http://www.hardwareoverclock.com/boards/Asus_P8P67_Deluxe_Bios-007.jpg da siehst Du am unteren Rand neben den blauen Buchsen auch zwei weiße (dazwischen ein kleiner Kondensator) - so sehen die Anschlüsse aus.

Oder waren die Lüfter in Deinem Gehäuse schon mitgeliefert? Dann kommen die evlt direkt an Netzteil, da musst Du mal schauen, wo ein Stromkabel frei "rumfliegt", was davon stammen könnte. Meistens wird da ein Molex-Stecker verwendet. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ftersteuerung-molex-style-power-connector.jpg


----------



## ShutUpCrime (21. Februar 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Motherboard - P8P67 - Rev 3.1 - new P67 B3 Revision ... so stehts auf der Verpackung.
Die Kühler waren schon im Gehäuse eingebaut. 
Mein Gehäuse ist ebenfalls von NZXT, die Kühler kann ich ganz einfach raus nehmen ohne den Tower öffnen zu müssen, die Kühler haben/brauchen keine Kabel da Stromversorgung über Schnittstelle siehe Bilder statt findet.
.
.
.
.
. 
... ich habe noch ein anderes Problem mit meiner Grafikkarte.

Habe eine ASUS HD7950-DC2T-3GD5, AMD Radeon HD 7950, 3GB, PCI- Express.
Die Karte wird viel zu schnell viel zu heiß, bei den einfachsten dingen. 
Beim Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0 wird die Karte innerhalb von 2 Sek. 75° heiß, und das bei den niedrigsten Einstellungen, das kann nicht richtig sein.
Treiber ist aktuell.


----------



## Chemenu (21. Februar 2013)

Rechts am Gehäuse sind ja die Kontakte für die Stromversorgung der Lüfter. An der Rückseite dieser Kontakte, also im Gehäuse, müsste also ein entsprechendes Kabel zu finden sein, dass entweder an das Netzteil oder Mainboard angeschlossen werden muss.


----------



## ShutUpCrime (21. Februar 2013)

Hab den Tower mal auf gemacht und nachgeguckt, alle Kabel waren angeschlossen, vielleicht war's ein Wackelkontakt oder derartiges, jedenfalls laufen die Lüfter jetzt! Top!


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2013)

Jo, dann steckte wohl nur ein Stecker nicht richtig drin 

zur Graka schau ich noch in Deinen anderen Thread


----------

